# 3 Time Refused spouse visa Need Help



## palisidhu (May 8, 2011)

Hi Guys My Wife Have Student visa for Australia from Last 2 Years.1st time My visa refused in 2009 because i didn't update medical in specify time frame,that was my fault.2nd time in 2010 & 3rd time In May 2011 due to my job related enquiry.I am working with this company from last 10 years.They Called in my company in 2010to enquiry about my job but some body pick up the phone & gave the wrong information regarding my job.This time i re-applied for visa on 21 April,2011 & they sent me the refusal visa on 3may,2011.This time they did not done any enquiry,they refused my visa on the basis of previous enquiry they made under section 65.We are very upset of the decision because we don't have the right to appeal & we are living apart from 2009.Shall I apply for the 4th time?What evidence i should attach to show my genuinity of the job?What do you think Is there any human rights or M P can help my case from Australia? Thankss In Advance....


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

palisidhu said:


> They Called in my company in 2010 to enquiry about my job but some body pick up the phone & gave the wrong information regarding my job..


omg, that coworker who picked up the fone would be on my crap list for life!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

stormgal said:


> omg, that coworker who picked up the fone would be on my crap list for life!


Yeah, that's why I have always said that women are so vindictive. If you irritate them even slightly, they will form a low opinion of you and not forgive you for the rest of your life and try to do you in for one thing or the other not matter how many times you say sorry or make amends.

GOSH stormgal, why do you girls have to be so vindictive????


----------

